# Drawing Bettas



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Okay so I have been drawing a lot of bettas lately and... I am getting bored of just drawing HMs because thats all I can usually remember how they look lol. So give me your bettas to draw! Pen won't be colored because I only have black pens at the moment. I am gonna ask my mom to get me a huge pack of pens.

So the choices are:
Pen (black and white)
Pencil (black and white)
Colored (obviously colored lol)


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Haha sure! You could draw Belle if you want  You can do it however you'd like


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Is she a half-moon or delta?


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Halfmoon haha. If you dont wanna do another halfmoon, you could do Skyline the HMPK if you'd like


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I'll do both!


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Cool!  Have fun


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Belle is gorgeous 0-0
can you do a pair photo? if so here my female and male-
male:
























male- black orchid CT, thin webbing (there are different kind of webbigns ;-)) name "Phantom"
my female:








that's her auction pic
























female-
HM/SDT long finned, BF not sure her colors are :|, name "Lady Amaya"
if you can't it's ok you could put them separate :-D


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

not to double post but either pencil or colored surprise me :-D


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Beautifulbetta I finished Belle. I just need to get on the computer. I also drew a Betta from my thought and colored it so I will put that up as well.

Bettalover is there a picture that can show his colors a bit more? Or is he all black?


----------



## Cassapop (Jan 28, 2012)

will you draw my beautiful betta named pablo?


----------



## BettaMommy531rip (Dec 29, 2011)

Will you please draw my Shimmer (Blue VT girl) and PB (red CT boy R.I.P)?: You can draw in whatever medium you please. 
Shimmer:









P.B.:


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

he is all black lol  i love the cutie, he is tough love .flares at me then few minutes later a little nest ;-)


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Okay, I will draw all of your bettas. May take me a while because I won't be home until tomorrow. Here is Belle and the a random I drew... Belle is in pencil btw.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

aww it's so cute :3


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Great job!  She's so pretty


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks, I will start on the other one tomorrow. Maybe I will try to get 2 or 3 done tomorrow. I will go by posts for the order.

Bettalover so you just want them both together right?


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

yes i do  thanks


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Ugh sorry I have been busy. I will try to get most done by the end of the week end. Maybe I might be able to do some over the week end if, if or when I go fishing.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

it's ok you could take your time


----------

